# Quadlife Gorilla Farm Offseason Log



## quadlife (Oct 5, 2019)

Alright guys, first off like to thank Gorilla Farm for this opportunity!!! waiting on a few things from them then I can get rolling! 

I am in a similar situation as Zach during a cruise right now and coming up on a blast shortly. My goals for the future are to add on some size so I can beat my best stage presentation a few years ago where I was in the top 4 among 50 guys in my class. 

The main focus will be advancing my back development, and I would like to bring up legs even more just help my physique overall. 

In this log I feel I will be able to show/teach people that heavy weights are not necessary to grow. This will be my 22nd consecutive year of training and 19th year of bodybuilding. I have made all the mistakes and just like with my clients I coach, I will try and pass on this information so that I can help the up and coming. Along with that I have a debilitating disease known as colitis, so that is a constant struggle I deal with daily. with that, I will hopefully show you that you don't have to have a perfect offseason to make progress.

I will be posting pics frequently as well as diet updates. thanks guys for tuning it!


https://ibb.co/THJDjWf


----------



## Czworeczki (Oct 6, 2019)

Great  good luck and sub !!!!


----------



## quadlife (Oct 8, 2019)

I hit some legs with quad focus yesterday here’s what I did. Keep in mind I do have a back injury I’ve gotten mri, xrays etc and the conclusion it’s not a herniated disc but it’s something I was born with to where the spine is slightly uneven anyway it prevents me from squatting and deadlifting to the best of my abilities. But , I work with what I’m given. 

Here’s what I did , 

Extensions 4x20 reps
Squat press 5x 20 slow reps
Squats - 135lb 4x 20 slow reps
Pistol squats 3x10
Per side
Lunges superset with adductors 3x 12



Here’s a pic from prep files this is what I have to beat

https://ibb.co/7Qfhhk8


----------



## quadlife (Oct 10, 2019)

Here’s my current macros I will increase when I get back on cycle as well

Since my stomach can’t really handle much volume at a time fats are increased ; 

2 meals are 7 oz chicken 1 tbsp oil, 25 carbs 
2 meals are beef with 1 tbsp oil and 35 carbs 
2 meals are ground turkey with 25g of carbs 

Supps I take are - multi, curcumin, digestive enzymes, policosanol, citrus bergamot , prostate formula now brand, vit d

I do use Karbolyn around lifts as well the unflavored


----------



## quadlife (Oct 10, 2019)

Here’s my current macros I will increase when I get back on cycle as well

Since my stomach can’t really handle much volume at a time fats are increased ; 

2 meals are 7 oz chicken 1 tbsp oil, 25 carbs 
2 meals are beef with 1 tbsp oil and 35 carbs 
2 meals are ground turkey with 25g of carbs 

Supps I take are - multi, curcumin, digestive enzymes, policosanol, citrus bergamot , prostate formula now brand, vit d

I do use Karbolyn around lifts as well the unflavored


----------



## jacobn50 (Oct 12, 2019)

Goodluck to you will be competing against you in this contest. You definitely have some knowledge and history behind you look forward to following your log also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millineum Man (Oct 12, 2019)

Wow! You look GREAT, brother. Keep grinding and the improvements will happen.


----------



## quadlife (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks MM ! Yes sir it was a good day today posting the workout tonight for sure


----------



## Millineum Man (Oct 13, 2019)

quadlife said:


> Thanks MM ! Yes sir it was a good day today posting the workout tonight for sure


Check your PM’s, brother.


----------



## quadlife (Oct 13, 2019)

Ok guys so I hit chest and tris yesterday it was a great workout better than usual! I like to wait to have 2 meals to train but had errands to run so we hit it early . 

I start with a machine press to warm up 4 sets of 15 reps 
I did bench press all Negative sets so slow 5 second descent then explosive press. 185lb x 5 sets 
Flat dbell flys 30lb 4 x 20 reps pump was crazy 
Close grip bench press 5x 15 reps


----------



## quadlife (Oct 15, 2019)

Man it was a good back
Day yesterday!!  I always start with a pull up or
Pull down today was 4 sets of pull downs
Then I do a smith machine incline rows chest on the bench different angle so only 85 lb on this one
3rd exercise was hammer strength low row 4 sets x 15 1 second holds 
Finished off with rope pull overs 

Preworkout I use either gold rush preworkout or no preworkout since I avoid stims at times. 

I do used eaa and 1 scoop of karbolyn during lift


----------



## quadlife (Oct 20, 2019)

Ok guys Gorilla asked for starting pics so here we go

https://ibb.co/NjN08Gq


https://ibb.co/Yc4p4mv


https://ibb.co/W0sV6XC


https://ibb.co/1shLXyp


https://ibb.co/5Fhd8P4


I will be starting up shortly here’s the tentative plan as I have Gorilla Farm products lined up, I gotta be honest here I’ve been going through a flare up this week trying to figure out what I’d causing inflammation I’ve concluded it’s either rice or mac nut oil I’m
Going to keep up with the process of elimination...

Wks 1-16. Test e 500mg a week
Wks 1-6 Eq I may or may not add this 
Wks 5-8 var and tbol 20mg each ED
Wks 13-16 Superdrol 20mg ED
Wks 13-16 Proviron 25mg ED


----------



## killabe (Oct 20, 2019)

Looking forward to go your log Big Man!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quadlife (Oct 20, 2019)

Hey thanks Killabe!


----------



## killabe (Oct 20, 2019)

quadlife said:


> Hey thanks Killabe!





[emoji1491]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quadlife (Oct 22, 2019)

Taken tonight after chest I will post the workout tomorrow it was delayed by a packed house gym so it wasn’t the norm 

https://ibb.co/vq1d0td


----------



## zacharykane (Oct 22, 2019)

You look great and all, but I want that stainless oven you got there in the background, lol. 

In all seriousness, looking really good my friend! 



quadlife said:


> Taken tonight after chest I will post the workout tomorrow it was delayed by a packed house gym so it wasn’t the norm
> 
> https://ibb.co/vq1d0td


----------



## quadlife (Oct 22, 2019)

zacharykane said:


> You look great and all, but I want that stainless oven you got there in the background, lol.
> 
> In all seriousness, looking really good my friend!



Haha thanks buddy!! You too man I think this is gonna be a really good run for you


----------



## zacharykane (Oct 23, 2019)

We both got our issues in line finally, lol, now it's time to grow!!! 



quadlife said:


> Haha thanks buddy!! You too man I think this is gonna be a really good run for you


----------



## quadlife (Oct 24, 2019)

Yes sir!!!


----------



## quadlife (Oct 24, 2019)

Ok guys so tonight was great  I hit back here’s what I did

Rack pull ups these are a DC method for pat width 4x15 reps
Incline dbell rows on a bench 4x 12 75lb each arm
Close grip pull downs 140lb 4x12 reps  with dropset 
Seated rows 4x 12 reps 200lb
Cable pull overs 4x 15 reps


----------



## quadlife (Oct 25, 2019)

I gotta be honest I’m flaring pretty bad so to get a decent lift tonight was surprisingly but it was so good !!

Here’s what I did could barely bend legs after it all

Extensions 4x20 reps 30 sec rests 
Front squats 135lb x 15 reps 
Lunges 20 reps per side this is brutal 
Leg press 2 sets ascending sets 
1 plate x10
2x 20
3x 30 
4x 40 reps 
After this was destroyed 

https://ibb.co/8xxNMH4


https://ibb.co/Svbbhqr


https://ibb.co/VW5DG1F


Here’s my diet during flare

M1- chicken 25g carbs from pineapple 
M2- turkey 1 cup rice
M3 chicken 1 cup rice
M4 turkey 25g carbs from pineapple 
M5 cream of rice 1 scoop pumpkin seed
Isolate 
M6- turkey 1/2 c rice


----------



## quadlife (Nov 1, 2019)

https://ibb.co/r07kGhp


https://ibb.co/1KgjCyR

Man I’ve still been flaring but today was awesome for quads 
Extensions 4x25 reps 
Reverse hacks I always do these when my lower back gives me problems 4x 12 reps
1 set of 30 reps 
Leg press 4x20 reps
Walking lunges 3x 15 reps per side

If I can get some improvement I will begin the blast in a week with test, and inj anadrol


----------



## killabe (Nov 1, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing how that injectable Anadrol works for you . I’m thinking about grabbing some for a future blast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quadlife (Nov 1, 2019)

killabe said:


> Looking forward to seeing how that injectable Anadrol works for you . I’m thinking about grabbing some for a future blast.
> 
> Hell ya man I like it because it’s a lot less toxic I’ve gotten bloodwork on it


----------



## quadlife (Nov 2, 2019)

https://ibb.co/3vW21nH

Last training session before a week vacation! But it was a good one, 

Incline dbell press 4 setsx20 reps 90lb
Flat machine press 4x15
Incline fly 4x12
Decline fly superset with flat bench 3 rounds


----------

